# Leeds Black Music Festival/Leeds Carnival 2015



## tufty79 (Aug 29, 2015)

Sunday 30 August - leeds black music festival in potternewton park, 12-8pm.

Headliners  Third World, joined by VC, Lloyd Brown, Robert Brown (not related); G Vibes; Peppery; Kofi; Nereus Joseph, General Levy, Ansel Collins, Babyboom, gospel from Celebration Choir. Additional tent with Beatz n Vibez, Sub Dub - Mark Millington

http://www.leedsinspired.co.uk/events/black-music-festival


Monday 31 August - leeds carnival. Starts 6am with j'ouvert morning at the west indian centre, soca-ing up to the park in pyjamas. Parade proper is in the afternoon, travelling round Chapeltown/harehills and ending up in the park. 

http://www.leedscarnival.co.uk/

Anyone going?


----------

